# Thanks sumpthinfishy!!



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Just a thank you for the wonderful snails I received last night! They are all so beautiful and the different colors brighten up my tanks.  Thanks. 

If anyone wants beautiful apple/mystery (aren't they the same thing?) snails, sumpthinfishy has beautiful snails if she's still sellin some! (forgive me if I'm wrong) Awesome packaging, shipping and caring, and all arrived great and healthy. I'm definitely getting my snails from you in the future.  

Did I already say that they're soooo pretty?


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you so much! I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. And I've got seven clutches waiting to hatch out. So, yeah! I'm still selling them. I just haven't had time to put auctions up on AB lately. 

And it was an absolute pleasure. I feel I've made a real friend which is the absolute best part.


----------



## aquatic_dynasty (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi sumpthingfishy, Can I ask how much you are selling them? You could deliever it to my house so fast since I am located in Texas. I would like to order alot. Thanks.


----------

